# 2013Allroad parts for sale



## Vict0R32_2963 (Aug 31, 2021)

Cleaning out the garage and stumbled across a couple of parts and I don’t need any more. 

• 1 set of “fish scale” trim from the Allroad (6pc)
** center console trim does have some discoloration and peeling, passenger door also has minimal discoloration. Shown in pictures. 
All tabs are present. 
$$150.00 plus shipping 

• 1 set of OEM A4/ Allroad floor mats (4pc)
$$50.00 plus shipping 

• OEM Bang and Olufsen subwoofer. 
$$75.00 plus shipping 

•OEM rear view mirror with Auto dimming and cap to hide the wiring (beige) 
$$40.00 plus shipping 

•1 set of front brake pads Akebonos
Never used. 
$$75.00 plus shipping

Retractable Cargo Blind - Sabre (Black)
Part number: 8K9863553B94H
$$225.00 plus shipping 

Retractable Net Partition - Sabre (Black)
Part number:8K98616916PS
$$175.00 plus shipping


----------

